# I have a weird issue with my car not being able to start



## Bsuriel3 (Apr 9, 2020)

i have a 2016 gen 2 cruze lt
Last year i got into a car accident airbags blew and i didnt drive my car for 3 months and car wouldnt start but cranked. i replaced spark plugs reset the engine computer checked starter replaced battery and fuses and car would not start i decided to get a electrical diagnostic from a mechanic and he got the car running quick. he told me he had to reset something and that i have a problem with my fuse box. after that day i didnt have a problem starting my car untill i had surgery and left it sitting for 2 months now the car doesnt start i believe i have the same problem
I tried buying the same tablet he had which was an autel but im unable to reset it the way he did unless im doing it incorrectly

what did he reset? how did he do it?
Is there a kind of limp mode thing that my car is going through because it seems like a computer issue or something not allowing the car to start
Thanks for your help


----------



## timtp2004 (Jan 3, 2018)

It could be cause all the airbag sensors are still open, you have to have a specialty shop reset them all. On newer cars they wont run with the bags deployed for safety reasons.


----------



## Gzuz4132 (Jul 13, 2021)

Since you know he used that same scan tool, my guess is he saw all the SRS codes and knew the issue but didn't use that tool to reset it.
He must have reset the ACM/SDM (airbag control module) somehow but I was under the impression they had to be reprogrammed and won't reset with a scan tool. They save crash data that can't be cleared by diagnostic tools so I'm at a loss on how he did it quickly. I suppose if he is a collision guy he could have already had the setup and just had to plug in to it

Also, nice scanner! I'm jealous

EDIT: Out of curiosity, if you pull on a seatbelt, is it locked? If no, does it lock by pulling on it quickly?




Bsuriel3 said:


> Is there a kind of limp mode thing that my car is going through because it seems like a computer issue or something not allowing the car to start


EDIT 2: The ACM will stop the car from starting if it has crash data hard stored and it does seem that way


----------



## Bsuriel3 (Apr 9, 2020)

Gzuz4132 said:


> Since you know he used that same scan tool, my guess is he saw all the SRS codes and knew the issue but didn't use that tool to reset it.
> He must have reset the ACM/SDM (airbag control module) somehow but I was under the impression they had to be reprogrammed and won't reset with a scan tool. They save crash data that can't be cleared by diagnostic tools so I'm at a loss on how he did it quickly. I suppose if he is a collision guy he could have already had the setup and just had to plug in to it
> 
> Also, nice scanner! I'm jealous
> ...


thanks your help im going to check for that.
Both seat belts are stuck before and after the reset.
And I told him that i got into an accident before he came to check the car. Also i forgot to post this pic when i first called him i was throwing these codes but there not there now


----------



## Gzuz4132 (Jul 13, 2021)

Bsuriel3 said:


> thanks your help im going to check for that.
> Both seat belts are stuck before and after the reset.
> And I told him that i got into an accident before he came to check the car. Also i forgot to post this pic when i first called him i was throwing these codes but there not there now


For clarification: These were the original codes that were cleared and the mechanic got it running for over a year but after sitting for 3 months it no longer starts and has the SRS codes? Based on these codes I would guess a relay or part of the harness was damaged. Since he mentioned an issue in the fuse block I'd point toward a relay.

That doesn't add up to no start with SRS codes after sitting though. Do you have rodents in your area? Maybe rats/mice/squirrels/gophers nested and chewed through something under the hood? 
Perhaps to narrow it down, test the relays. You may have multiple PIDS in that diag tool that will command circuits on/off (switch relays). If not, apply power to the +pin of each relay and listen for it to switch. Just tap the pin repeatedly you should hear it click on & off. You'd need the wiring diagram for the fuse block though to make sure you're on the right pin.
There could also be a blown fuse or fusable link but again, doesn't make sense if it ran before sitting.

Alternatively, smack the fuse block. Seriously! Mechanical relays don't like to sit in the same position and can get stuck open or closed, even if the ECM/PCM is commanding it on/off. Worth a shot... slap it around, try to start, repeat a few times just to see if it works lol


----------

